# Google- WWE News: What in the world is IED? For starters, it's linked to ... - Pro Wrestling Torch



## VSsupport

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt2.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=su9ZbD5UdloJ&imgurl=pwtorch.com/artman2/articleImages/OrtonRandyArt_130GG.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>Pro Wrestling Torch[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">WWE News: What in the world is IED? For starters, it's linked to *...*Pro Wrestling Torch - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>By James Caldwell, PWTorch.com assistant editor Perhaps WWE should have gone with IBS (*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*) to explain Randy Orton's recent string of *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

